# Help installing Amp



## Peter2020 (Apr 8, 2013)

So my good neighbour kindly gave me this amp Power Acoustik LT720/4 Overview & Specs - Car amplifiers - CNET Reviews I just want to know if this amp is good enough to power my front and rear speakers? And do i require 2 loc to power them ? Sorry for the stupid questions i am very new to installing amps and other audio devices so bare with me please!! I also do have the premium pioneers speakers so will it be different to wire it???


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

I wish I could help you on that one but 1) I don't have the pioneer system, and 2) I am an audio noob myself.
However, I am Working on a current project and installing my own system with the help of the legendary forum admin XtremeRevolution. 
Hopefully he, or someone else with sufficient experience can help you. good luck!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Peter2020 said:


> So my good neighbour kindly gave me this amp Power Acoustik LT720/4 Overview & Specs - Car amplifiers - CNET Reviews I just want to know if this amp is good enough to power my front and rear speakers? And do i require 2 loc to power them ? Sorry for the stupid questions i am very new to installing amps and other audio devices so bare with me please!! I also do have the premium pioneers speakers so will it be different to wire it???


One LOC - the PAC AA-GM44. Search amazon.com for it. It will work with the Pioneer system. 

It will be sufficient to power front and rear door speakers, but the rear 6x9 "subwoofers" have their own amplifier. 

More specifically, what are you hoping to accomplish with this amplifier?


----------



## Peter2020 (Apr 8, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> One LOC - the PAC AA-GM44. Search amazon.com for it. It will work with the Pioneer system.
> 
> It will be sufficient to power front and rear door speakers, but the rear 6x9 "subwoofers" have their own amplifier.
> 
> More specifically, what are you hoping to accomplish with this amplifier?


Was just hoping to add more power to the fronts and rears seem like they are begging for more power!!!Eventually im gonna buy 2 12inch subs with its own separate amp


----------



## Peter2020 (Apr 8, 2013)

Does anyone have the wiring diagram for the pioneer system ????


----------



## queencitypr0 (Feb 16, 2011)

I have it. Pm me your email address and I can send it as a pdf.


----------



## Peter2020 (Apr 8, 2013)

So I'm stuck I'm right now trying to find the front right speaker but can't seem to find the black/yellow negative wire I can only find the positive ! I dot even know if that's the correct wire ???? 
I have checked the harness underneath the big connector and the the harness beside the drivers seat nada !!! Could it be a different color wire for the front speaker ???


----------



## Peter2020 (Apr 8, 2013)

so i found all of my speaker wires in trunk !!! LOL what a big hassle it was to find them!! So my question would be when i install my loc switch abviosuly i take the wires that r going to the factory amp then run my speaker wires to the factory amp itself ??? would that complete the install of my additional amp??? Keep in mind i only want to power my front speakers!


----------



## @cruze90419 (Apr 15, 2021)

queencitypr0 said:


> I have it. Pm me your email address and I can send it as a pdf.


Can you email me the diagram please is it for the 2015 Ltz Chevy Cruze


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

@cruze90419 said:


> Can you email me the diagram please is it for the 2015 Ltz Chevy Cruze


Welcome Aboard!

They have not been online here since 2015. Start a new thread for yourself.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

